# Is this Pistol Safe to Shoot ?



## swamp hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Smith and Wesson Airweight 38 Spl.
Just got this from an In-Law Gal. I ran off a few Rounds last Night . Having just picked this up I didn,t notice what appears to be a crack along side the Cylinder. It,s clean and maybe is from the Factory ?Look at the Picture , Just above the Inkpen . The Crack ? runs across the side into the Trigger well. 
Is this Factory ?


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 1, 2012)

Isn't that the edge of the side plate?   Looks like it is from here.
Good luck with it.

John I.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 1, 2012)

he's right brother. that aint no crack. it's the sideplate. shoot away.


----------



## RNC (Jan 1, 2012)

if you go look at some online you will see the same ...

gunbroker for starters .....


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Ain,t no matching Crack on the other side ??


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 1, 2012)

It's the sideplate as previously stated.Shoot away.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Guys. I,m not a Pistol kinda Guy. Only got 5 or 6  : )
Love My AR,s   : )


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 1, 2012)

swamp hunter said:


> Ain,t no matching Crack on the other side ??



There's just one sideplate the other side is the frame! Nice carry gun, enjoy!


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

good luck


----------



## redlevel (Jan 21, 2012)

That's an extremely dangerous situation.  Give me your address and I'll come pick it up and dispose of it properly for you.


----------

